# In What Way Is Worship About God? How Are We Included?



## Jared (Jul 26, 2008)

I wanted to ask two questions:

In what way is worship about God?

and

How are we included?

This seems to be a difficult question to answer. There are many modern worship songs that focus too much on us. However, there are also a number of modern worship songs that are very biblical, I think, in their approach to worship.

There are those songs that I immediately think of as self-centered.

However, after reading John Piper's book, God Is The Gospel, I realized that there are other songs that aren't as self-centered, but they mention us quite a bit. 

Can we go too far in saying what God has done for us? I guess that's what I'm getting at. 

There are songs that give praise to God simply because of who He is. At the same time, if you are a Christian hedonist like I am and like Piper is, then you believe that when you are most satisfied in God, He is most glorified in you. 

I hope that you can see where I'm going here.

Is it wrong for me to feel guilty about singing songs that only talk about what God has done for us without mentioning the fact that He has mainly done those things for His own glory? Of course, it is also for our good, but you get what I'm saying.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 26, 2008)

> Is it wrong for me to feel guilty about singing songs that only talk about what God has done for us without mentioning the fact that He has mainly done those things for His own glory? Of course, it is also for our good, but you get what I'm saying.



1. I'd use the Psalms as my guide.

2. Can you give an example to clarify?


----------

